# Email about more deliveries for DLA5



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

More afternoon and evening deliveries supposedly. Just got the email. I have already been getting more early afternoon blocks so maybe the email is just late going out.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think it went out to everyone, not just DLA5. We got it here too.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah I just posted the email. Hopefully there will be plenty of first attempt afternoon and evening blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I used to like evening when they were just same day deliveries


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

For DPS1 it just means same day (evening) delivery blocks are now available (for the past few days already).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> For DPS1 it just means same day (evening) delivery blocks are now available (for the past few days already).


I saw some 4:30-5pm earlier today. Wondering what was up with that ?

So does this mean I should come back ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I saw some 4:30-5pm earlier today. Wondering what was up with that ?
> 
> So does this mean I should come back ?


I think the 24hr drops for the evenings are the same day deliveries. It was that way for the longest time at DLA3, DLA8 & DLA9.

For DPS1, any blocks between 2-5pm are most likely leftover racks and unattempted packages & retries from earlier in the day/previous day(s). You may get a regular route and you may get a scattered route. Getting there early, you'll probably end up with a regular route.


----------

